# dec 5 @ highlifter park



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i think highlifter is having a toys for tots 4 wheeler ride at there park on dec 5th . if i'm not working and its not really cold thinking of going.. anyone else going.....


----------



## blackd650brute (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm planning on being there to ride for a good cause and bringin about 7 more with me


----------



## turbo (Nov 4, 2009)

where is this at??


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

exit 3 in la its the greenwood exit....if you want to turbo we can meet in lindale and roll east bound.....where you from blackd650.. i will probably arrive with just me and maybe my son


----------



## blackd650brute (Sep 21, 2009)

Camden AR. This will be the first time that I've ben to the Highlifter park


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

mine too from the pic's it looks like some good riding.. where you at mud nats last year me and a friend helped some people out of a mud hole and they were from ark but cant remember there names.....


----------



## blackd650brute (Sep 21, 2009)

there are a few places to ride here.. i didnt get to make it last year:sad: but im try to this year..


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

too cold =/


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

put your purse down P .. and lets ride lol


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

ha i might as well drive to jacksonville if im goin that far! i guess it's for a good cause though


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

yes sir it is..........


----------



## blackd650brute (Sep 21, 2009)

Is there not anymore people going to this ride?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

too far away for me.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

imagine that jon...lol.. heck with my work schedule i dunno if i'm goin till friday


----------

